# (audio) hearing screaming of the dammed in hell !



## Mayflower

I just came across the next website concerning the reality of Hel. See the webpage.

http://www.av1611.org/hell.html

It's discribe that Hel is in the heart of the earth. And where people where digging in the ground they heard screaming.

Read : The following article appeared in the well respected Finland newspaper, Ammenusastia

"As a communist I don´t believe in heaven or the Bible but as a scientist I now believe in hell," said Dr. Azzacove. "Needless to say we were shocked to make such a discovery. But we know what we saw and we know what we heard. And we are absolutely convinced that we drilled through the gates of hell!"

Dr. Azzacove continued, ". . .the drill suddenly began to rotate wildly, indicating that we had reached a large empty pocket or cavern. Temperature sensors showed a dramatic increase in heat to 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit."

"We lowered a microphone, designed to detect the sounds of plate movements down the shaft. But instead of plate movements we heard a human voice screaming in pain! At first we thought the sound was coming from our own equipment."

"But when we made adjustments our worst suspicions were confirmed. The screams weren´t those of a single human, they were the screams of millions of humans!" 

It's very scared , but check the audio on that webpage ; you can Listen to a RealAudio recording claiming to be an actual recording of the above article

Caspar Peucer, a famous fourteenth century astronomer and physician, who also researched and documented the volcanoe eruptions at Heklafell wrote some very frightening information in his research findings. Peucer, claims (as others) that "fearful howlings, weeping and gnashing of teeth" could be heard "for many miles. . ." as these volcanoes erupted: 

"Out of the bottomless abyss of Heklafell, or rather out of Hell itself, rise melancholy cries and loud wailings, so that these can be heard for many miles around. . . there may be heard in the mountain fearful howlings, weeping and gnashing of teeth." 
(Haraldur Sigurdsson, Melting the Earth, The History of Ideas on Volcanic Eruptions, p. 73)

And Caspar Peucer is not alone. There are others who believe they have heard "cries and screaming" coming from volcanoes. Most have tried to ignore the obvious. Some simply explain the "sounds of hell" to some rational meaning. But they are there. . . 

"The fearsome noises that issued from some of their volcanoes were certainly thought to be the screams of tormented souls in the fires of hell below".
(Haraldur Sigurdsson, Melting the Earth, The History of Ideas on Volcanic Eruptions, p. 73) 

Inside this earth, this very moment, there are millions of lost, tormented souls "” burning, weeping, wailing "” without any hope whatsoever!

In Mark 9:46, Jesus Christ says about hell: "Where THEIR WORM dieth not, and the fire is not quenched."

Jesus said explicitly "” THEIR worm "” not a worm, or the worm "” but THEIR worm. The Bible teaches that Christians will one day have a body like the Lord Jesus Christ. Could it be, as some Bible students teach "” that men and women in hell take on the form of their father, Satan (John 8:44)? In Revelation 12:3, Satan is described as a red dragon. Could Jesus Christ be referring to the body lost men and women will have for eternity?

The earth´s crust on land is normally 50 miles thick. You´d have to go down 50 miles before the edge of the fire. But in parts of the ocean floor, the earth´s crust is less than a mile thick.

Scientists recently discovered cracks on the ocean floor where fire was leaking out. Do you know what they found around these fire-breathing vents in the crust? Eight-foot long worms, found no other place in the world! The book, The Deep Sea, by Joseph Wallace (p.39), reads, "Perhaps the strangest of ocean creatures recently discovered are Riftia, the giant tube WORMS. Measuring up to 8 feet in length, the worms are ONLY FOUND NEAR DEEP SEA VENTS."

And Jesus Christ said, "Where THEIR WORM dieth not, and the fire is not quenched."

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by Mayflower]

[Edited on 4-17-2006 by Mayflower]


----------



## R. Scott Clark

The audio is from the Art Bell radio! Art is well-known popular radio host. His show featured space aliens (lots of those) and hoaxes, conspiracy theories and the like. It's the radio equivalent of a tabloid paper "The man with two heads on p. 2!).
---

Hell, as heaven, is a reality and revealed, Biblical truth. It is dogma.

Dante's Inferno notwithstanding, I don't think we're meant to believe that heaven is really in the center of the earth any more than heaven is really, really high in the sky.

I'm sure hell is more frightening than anything anyone can create in a studio.

rsc


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

well documented hoax...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

How can it be a hoax when it is posted on such a reputable website. Why look at this from the page cited:








> The Bible is clear "” Hell is inside the earth!
> 
> Ephesians 4:9, says of Jesus: "Now that he ascended, what is it but that he also descended first into the LOWER PARTS OF THE EARTH."
> 
> On page 85 of Beyond Death´s Door, Dr. Rawlings writes patients who described hell said, ". . . this place seems to be UNDERGROUND or WITHIN THE EARTH in some way."
> 
> Scientist and Bible teacher, Henry Morris also agrees the Bible plainly teaches that hell is in this earth:
> 
> "So far as we can tell from Scripture, the present hell, is somewhere in the heart of the earth itself. It is also called 'the pit' (Isa. 14:9, 15: Ezek. 32:18-21) and 'the abyss' (Rev. 9:2). . .
> The writers certainly themselves believed hell to be real and geographically 'beneath' the earth's surface. . .
> To say this is not scientific is to assume science knows much more about the earth's interior than is actually the case. The great 'pit' [hell] would only need to be about 100 miles or less in diameter to contain, with much room to spare, all the forty billion or so people who have ever lived, assuming their 'spiritual' bodies are the same size as their physical bodies."
> (Henry M. Morris, The Bible Has the Answer, p. 220)


I dare say that such astute Theological observations ought to be given the utmost respect!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> How can it be a hoax when it is posted on such a reputable website. Why look at this from the page cited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bible is clear "” Hell is inside the earth!
> 
> Ephesians 4:9, says of Jesus: "Now that he ascended, what is it but that he also descended first into the LOWER PARTS OF THE EARTH."
> 
> On page 85 of Beyond Death´s Door, Dr. Rawlings writes patients who described hell said, ". . . this place seems to be UNDERGROUND or WITHIN THE EARTH in some way."
> 
> Scientist and Bible teacher, Henry Morris also agrees the Bible plainly teaches that hell is in this earth:
> 
> "So far as we can tell from Scripture, the present hell, is somewhere in the heart of the earth itself. It is also called 'the pit' (Isa. 14:9, 15: Ezek. 32:18-21) and 'the abyss' (Rev. 9:2). . .
> The writers certainly themselves believed hell to be real and geographically 'beneath' the earth's surface. . .
> To say this is not scientific is to assume science knows much more about the earth's interior than is actually the case. The great 'pit' [hell] would only need to be about 100 miles or less in diameter to contain, with much room to spare, all the forty billion or so people who have ever lived, assuming their 'spiritual' bodies are the same size as their physical bodies."
> (Henry M. Morris, The Bible Has the Answer, p. 220)
> 
> 
> 
> I dare say that such astute Theological observations ought to be given the utmost respect!
Click to expand...


----------



## MICWARFIELD

I remember reading this same story back in 89. I also remember Paul Crouch getting all excited about on TBN.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> How can Hell be in the center of the earth....I was taught that the earth was FLAT!



you think its funny but some REALLY believe that

Flat Earth Society


----------



## turmeric

That looks like the sun in there! Maybe the Mayans were right! My mom loves Art Bell! I wish I could say it makes her laugh, I'm afraid she believes it. Did you know we won't be able to leave the country after October? They're putting micro-chips in our passports and you know and I know that that's the Mark of the Beast! Oy vey! I see why God commanded us to respect our elders!


----------



## ANT

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> well documented hoax...


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by MICWARFIELD_
> I remember reading this same story back in 89. I also remember Paul Crouch getting all excited about on TBN.


 I remember that too.. Did you notice the "demons" laughing in the audio????? I found that interesting.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Their well-documented research certainly maks me believe everything else that they say about the Gospel.
> 
> 
> 
> This very interesting website certainly nails home two points:
> 
> (1) modern evangelism is all about getting out of hell, not about loving Christ or seeing His beauty and glory.
> 
> I.e. it is still all about self and not about GOD.
> 
> 
> (2) Christians do themselves much harm by silly gullibility.
> 
> How many Christians do you know who speak to their friends about Christ rising from the dead one minute and then they push the latest alternative medicine fad, urban legends or health food or diet fad the very next minute.


Sad but true.

The only thing I would correct your list above is that I would say:

(1) Modern Christianity is most about NOT BEING LEFT BEHIND!!!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> Their well-documented research certainly maks me believe everything else that they say about the Gospel.
> 
> 
> 
> This very interesting website certainly nails home two points:
> 
> (1) modern evangelism is all about getting out of hell, not about loving Christ or seeing His beauty and glory.
> 
> I.e. it is still all about self and not about GOD.
> 
> 
> (2) Christians do themselves much harm by silly gullibility.
> 
> How many Christians do you know who speak to their friends about Christ rising from the dead one minute and then they push the latest alternative medicine fad, urban legends or health food or diet fad the very next minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad but true.
> 
> The only thing I would correct your list above is that I would say:
> 
> (1) Modern Christianity is most about NOT BEING LEFT BEHIND!!!
Click to expand...


Great point Rich!

I would add...
Modern Christianity is more concerned with:
1. their disappearing than Christ's appearing,
2. Antichrist than Christ,
3. Israel than Heaven,
4. new revelation than the Bible,
5. man's will than God's sovereignty

The list could go on and on but I think the point is clear that the "Modern Church" is definitely not centered on Christ.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

In Jesus' parable (Lk. 16:19ff, known as 'the Rich Man & Lazarus') the rich man in hell wanted Lazarus to dip his finger in water for him. Abraham's answer was that none could cross a great gulf fixed between heaven and hell, not in either direction. Clearly Jesus does not teach that both heaven and hell are literal places near the earth's core, and between which actual conversation can take place.

The rich man asks that Lazarus go back to earth to warn his brethren of "this place of torment." Replies Abraham, "They have Moses and the Prophets. _If they will not listen to them, neither will they listen, even if someone should return from the dead."_ The testimony is plain. God does not warn men of hell by any other means than by the gospel. Hell is a spiritual reality.

So this stupid little hoax is for capturing the minds of the indolent and lazy, of the gullible and the ignorant, especially those in the churches who refuse the Scriptures and their testimony. Paul, who was caught up to heaven, was not permitted to speak of the things that he saw (2 Cor. 12:4). So all the testimonies of what hell is like, what it sounds like, what it looks like--all the testimonies of heaven, what it looks like or sounds like--all of these are Gnostic lies. You can forget them the minute you hear them.

"Those who want to pass from here to you cannot, nor can those from there pass to us."

[Edited on 4-18-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## CDM

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> In Jesus' parable (Lk. 16:19ff, known as 'the Rich Man & Lazarus') the rich man in hell wanted Lazarus to dip his finger in water for him. Abraham's answer was that none could cross a great gulf fixed between heaven and hell, not in either direction. Clearly Jesus does not teach that both heaven and hell are literal places near the earth's core, and between which actual conversation can take place.
> 
> The rich man asks that Lazarus go back to earth to warn his brethren of "this place of torment." Replies Abraham, "They have Moses and the Prophets. _If they will not listen to them, neither will they listen, even if someone should return from the dead."_ The testimony is plain. God does not warn men of hell by any other means than by the gospel. Hell is a spiritual reality.
> 
> So this stupid little hoax is for capturing the minds of the indolent and lazy, of the gullible and the ignorant, especially those in the churches who refuse the Scriptures and their testimony. Paul, who was caught up to heaven, was not permitted to speak of the things that he saw (2 Cor. 12:4). So all the testimonies of what hell is like, what it sounds like, what it looks like--all the testimonies of heaven, what it looks like or sounds like--all of these are Gnostic lies. You can forget them the minute you hear them.
> 
> "Those who want to pass from here to you cannot, nor can those from there pass to us."
> 
> [Edited on 4-18-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## mgeoffriau

I feel compelled to point out that the website you linked to is clearly a hoax (or perhaps a meta-hoax?). The information is tongue-in-cheek, intended to mock the Flat Earth Society.



> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> you think its funny but some REALLY believe that
> 
> Flat Earth Society



[Edited on 4-18-2006 by mgeoffriau]


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

> _Originally posted by mgeoffriau_
> I feel compelled to point out that the website you linked to is clearly a hoax (or perhaps a meta-hoax?). The information is tongue-in-cheek, intended to mock the Flat Earth Society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> you think its funny but some REALLY believe that
> 
> Flat Earth Society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Edited on 4-18-2006 by mgeoffriau]
Click to expand...


youre right....i never really looked through it to see. i took for granted they were idiots, so i didnt bother perusing it. serves me right! 

okay heres a real link to at least verify the is/was a flat earth society!!

Flat Earth Society


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> In Jesus' parable (Lk. 16:19ff, known as 'the Rich Man & Lazarus') the rich man in hell wanted Lazarus to dip his finger in water for him. Abraham's answer was that none could cross a great gulf fixed between heaven and hell, not in either direction. Clearly Jesus does not teach that both heaven and hell are literal places near the earth's core, and between which actual conversation can take place.
> 
> The rich man asks that Lazarus go back to earth to warn his brethren of "this place of torment." Replies Abraham, "They have Moses and the Prophets. _If they will not listen to them, neither will they listen, even if someone should return from the dead."_ The testimony is plain. God does not warn men of hell by any other means than by the gospel. Hell is a spiritual reality.
> 
> So this stupid little hoax is for capturing the minds of the indolent and lazy, of the gullible and the ignorant, especially those in the churches who refuse the Scriptures and their testimony. Paul, who was caught up to heaven, was not permitted to speak of the things that he saw (2 Cor. 12:4). So all the testimonies of what hell is like, what it sounds like, what it looks like--all the testimonies of heaven, what it looks like or sounds like--all of these are Gnostic lies. You can forget them the minute you hear them.
> 
> "Those who want to pass from here to you cannot, nor can those from there pass to us."


Bruce,

What are you saying? Are you saying that Hell is not at earth's core? Look at that picture above there. Look how hot it is. That looks super-hot.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist

youre a funny guy rich


----------

